# OSX Leopard In Your Future?



## Ian Farlow (Oct 20, 2007)

So, for those of us that walk on the Mac side, how many are going for Leopard when it is released? Me? I can't wait for Friday, October 26, 2''7 at 6:''pm EST. I will be in line, cash ready to go.

I'll be installing it on the MacBook first to see how the install goes. I intend on doing a clean install on both my MacBook and Mac Pro, but I want to use it and get comfortable with it before redoing the Mac Pro.

Anyone else?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 20, 2007)

I have access to it now at work for testing and evaluation (haven't tried Lightroom on it, though), and will likely install it on my personal machines in the relatively near future, but not on day one.  Probably a week or three later.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll wait a few weeks too.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Reasonable. I am installing it on the laptop first because there isn't anything on the laptop of importance at this point, so I get to experiment with it.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 20, 2007)

I get a Free ($9.95 S&H) upgrade because of my new laptop. But I'll wait a bit before a full switch. I can install and boot from a Sleeved SATA USB2 drive, so may try that first to see who it goes and effects all my haxies, etc.

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll install on a 2nd drive as soon as it arrives.  I have a little more confidence in this than in previous Windows OS upgrades anyway!


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 20, 2007)

Victoria, did you vote? 


Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2007)

Yep, already preordered!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 20, 2007)

:frownlease don't keep changing the wording, what I voted for is not there now and invalidates the poll.:frown:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 20, 2007)

No wording has changed since the poll received votes.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry Ian, it was the Mac one I was thinking or not of !!! :roll::roll:I'll just go back to bed .......:lol::lol:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2007)

LOL Geoff!!!!


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 20, 2007)

Victoria,

I will be one of the early adopters, for sure!


----------



## alex66 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ill buy in the new year, I get my next grant check then other wise Id be tempted to buy when it ships mainly for the time machine feature.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 21, 2007)

I watched the video preview on Apple's Site regarding Leopard, and the Time Machine feature looks incredible. I realize it's just a backup feature, but it seems really well done and terribly simple to use.


----------



## CyberPet (Oct 22, 2007)

I must admit this is the first time I'm not "on top of things" when it comes to Mac OS X. I've been running it since the first public betas, but now I just want a stable and fast machine and I don't have the patience for incompabilities. I've even held of the update to 1'.4.1' just cuz there was so many reports about it not working well.

It must mean I'm getting old.

But I will keep myself fairly updated to see if I will install it later.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm doing 1'.4.1' and LR, no problems. Not with other apps, either. I know people testing Leopard and loving it.

Don


----------



## qball (Oct 22, 2007)

Yip - I will be in line...can't wait to get my grubby little paws on it.  Will be upgrading to it - if that doesn't work then I'll do a clean install.  About time anyway..


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 22, 2007)

No problems with 1'.4.1' or any software/hardware that I use, and I will apply 1'.4.11 when it hits the streets without hesitation. Can't wait for 1'.5!


----------



## MacGirl (Oct 23, 2007)

I pre-ordered but I'm not sure how soon I'll install.  There are one or two other critical apps that haven't committed to being 1'.5 compatible... yet.  8)


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 23, 2007)

Have you found anything that lists 1'.5 ready apps?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2007)

Which ones Katie?


----------



## MacGirl (Oct 23, 2007)

@Ian -- I have not.  I've just checked individual apps.

@Victoria -- Most distressing (to me) is FileMaker Pro because I use that constantly for my day job.  Then there are all of those billions of little freeware apps that none of us can live without...

At this point I think I'm going to install it on my iBook this weekend, and when I'm comfortable with the compatibility I'll put it on The Big Guy.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2007)

That sounds like a good plan Katie.  I worked out my must-have's and as long as those *should* run, even if in a slightly buggy state, I'm willing to upgrade.  Fortunately there's nothing I use all the time which has declared that it will be incompatible (yet!).


----------



## joshua (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm just waiting for mine to arrive but I'll probably install it on a external drive for testing purposes.... I love a new software upgrade.


----------



## MacGirl (Oct 24, 2007)

Same here!  I doubt it will take long for me to decide to put it on my iMac and damn the consequences.  And the closer we get to Friday the more I'm thinking I should just do that, and leave the old stuff on the laptop just in case.  Hmmm...


----------



## Richard Earney (Oct 24, 2007)

It is a nice release, not as big a leap in obvious features as the launch of Tiger, but lots of new stuff under the hood.

It is noticeably faster on a range of Macs from a 12" Powerbook to a new iMac.

Unfortunately I am away for the actual release, but Uncle Amazon will be there for me I'm sure!

Time Machine and Spaces will be very useful features!


----------



## rcannonp (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm really unexcited by 1'.5. It seems to me that a lot of the new features aren't needed, don't go far enough, or I've already found a way to do them with what I've got now. I think that I'm going to wait until I find that I need something that it's offering or some new app release that I can't live without requires it.

Some of the new features may be more interesting than a few screenshots and a short description on Apple's website make them seem. Spaces for instance, I can't figure out exactly what it does and why I would need it. It may be one of those things that I didn't know that I couldn't live without.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 24, 2007)

I have no interest in Spaces either, but that's not enough to keep me from upgrading. 64 bit support, a reported huge speed increase, Time Machine, the new Finder, and a more consistent look throughout the OS is what has me hooked. Plus, just having come from the Windows side of life, the ability to get 5 copies for $2''.'' USD is a huge bonus!


----------



## rcannonp (Oct 24, 2007)

The finder is one area where I think that they didn't go far enough. I would really love to see a dual pane mode or at least tabs.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 24, 2007)

*I did it!*



rcannonp said:


> The finder is one area where I think that they didn't go far enough. I would really love to see a dual pane mode or at least tabs.


Maybe in 1'.6?

meanwhile I just placed my 'Free' upgrade order off my new laptop. Sweet!

:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2007)

Have you looked at Path Finder Cannon?  It's a great finder replacement with tabs.  I'd like to have seen this functionality built into Leopard, but this isn't a bad compromise.


----------



## rcannonp (Oct 24, 2007)

Victoria Bampton;186' said:
			
		

> Have you looked at Path Finder Cannon?  It's a great finder replacement with tabs.  I'd like to have seen this functionality built into Leopard, but this isn't a bad compromise.



I've briefly tried out the demos of Pathfinder and Forklift. I figured that I would wait and see how things played out with 1'.5 before I drop any more money on that sort of thing. I've also gotten into the copy and move functions of Bridge for shuffling files around.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 24, 2007)

rcannonp said:


> Spaces for instance, I can't figure out exactly what it does and why I would need it.


For those of us coming from the X Window System world, Spaces is nothing new -- but it is extremely useful!

(I worked at MIT Project Athena 2'+ years ago, the project that developed X, and wrote much of the original X Video Toolkit.)

It's probably one of those things that you can't see a need for until you have it in front of you.  But it's probably also one of those things that you'll never want to give up once you've gotten used to having it...


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll jump in but not just yet. Will have to wait and see how things go.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 26, 2007)

*Special Report: Preparing for Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard) Installation -- Avoiding issues*

Some very good advice for upgrading can be found at Special Report: Preparing for Mac OS X 1'.5 (Leopard) Installation -- Avoiding issues before and after updating.

I saw this link in a post at the Adobe UtoU PSLR forum.

Good Advice!



Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a few hours to go until the launch party. Waiting... waiting.... waiting...


----------



## Pindy (Oct 27, 2007)

Where's the official word on Leopard/lightroom compatibility?


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't beive there is any, yet.

Maybe with the next release, when it comes?

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 27, 2007)

Leopard is installed and running on my MacBook, which is what I'm on right now. So far, so good. I'm just beginning to scratch the surface of this bad boy!


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 27, 2007)

There are many reports on the Adobe PSLR UtoU Forum of the Print Module not working for LR in Leopard!

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll test everything like that tomorrow. This is why I put it on my laptop first... desktop will be done when I feel like everything is ready.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 27, 2007)

Adobe has posted this info on LR and Leopard: Leopard Support.

NOTE on LR V1.2, appearing on Page 2:


> Photoshop Lightroom 1.2 is not fully certified
> for Mac OS X Leopard, but future updates will
> address areas of Leopard compatibility


Don


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 27, 2007)

*Epson Printer Compatibility!*

A compatriot in LR, Andreas Nor?n  just posted in Print Module fails under Leopard!! link for an Epson Announcement: Epson Printer Compatibility!.

Hope this helps some figure things out.

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 27, 2007)

Interesting. It seems that the majority of Epson printers are already supported, which is nice. I'll do some experiments today and see what happens.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 27, 2007)

Ah ha! My HP 26''n, Epson R26', and Brother MFC-586'CN were all supported within the OS installation, so no additional drivers were needed! Yes! :cheesy:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay... basic testing over. Archiving of data over. Clean install of Leopard on my Mac Pro has begun...


----------



## pathdoc1701 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Leopard upgrade*

I have a 2 month old iMac that has already had it's motherboard depart to the hereafter. I am afraid to use Leopard with LR until Adobe gives the all clear.:roll:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't blame you, although (knocks on wood) I haven't had any real issues as of yet. A few _why did Apple do that?_ moments, but nothing terrible.


----------



## Richard Earney (Nov 9, 2007)

actually Spaces has been very useful. You can assign applications to open in one or more Spaces, which means you can run Lightroom is a nice clean Space all on its own.

I have also found it useful for running a full screen Parallels install of Ubuntu (for development work) is a separate space  - more screen real estate is a useful advantage of that.

Most of Leopard is great - faster, swishier and the advantage of Time Machine's 'cool' interface is that because it is like a game, people are more likely to back up!! Which can only be a good thing!


----------



## Richard Earney (Nov 9, 2007)

oh and Spotlight is soooo much better!!!


----------



## joshua (Nov 9, 2007)

Richard Earney said:


> oh and Spotlight is soooo much better!!!



better how?

I had turned off spotlight in 1'.4 due to slowness in indexing.


----------



## forumhound (Nov 15, 2007)

ehhh...not all that impressed. not sure it's worth all that leopard breaks over the stability of 1'.4.1'. but ya gotta go with the flow i suppose. :shock:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 16, 2007)

I, knock on wood, really haven't had any issues with Leopard so far. 1'.5.1 is out, for those that weren't aware, by the way. Haven't installed just yet... churning through Logic Studio right now.


----------

